# Where is the bait?



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone having any luck finding live bait? I haven't gotten a nod much less a nibble from a pinfish in 3-4 weeks. I've only seen the occasional mullet too. Any recommendations on where to find pins or finger mullet?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pins are all over deep water spots. Try the seawall at the port


----------

